

Compensation Flap: What Satya Nardella Should Have Said - skmurphy
http://www.weblog.keepthejointrunning.com/?p=5893

======
skmurphy
Bob Lewis offers a practical perspective on salary negotiations in the
workplace and suggests an alternate answer for Satya Nardella's recent
kerfuffe:

    
    
       Nardella’s response was, in many respects, thoughtful. The problem was 
       that he failed to include something critical, namely, useful advice for 
       the world as it actually is. A far better response would have been:
    
       "The situation for women at Microsoft … and at any other company, but I 
       only have influence over Microsoft...should be exactly like the 
       situation for male employees. What we’re striving for is that no employee 
       should ever have to ask for a raise or promotion. We want every employee 
       to be in a position they can succeed in, and that provides them with 
       opportunities to achieve and grow. And we want to pay every employee what 
       he or she is truly worth.
    
       If we’re failing to do that for any employee, that employee should make 
       her...or his...case and we should listen and make an objective judgment. 
       We should give that employee a raise or promotion if one is warranted, and 
       an honest response either way."
    
       Were Mr. Nardella’s words disrespectful to women? 
       I don’t think so. They were worse than that.
       They were terrible advice.

